# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  تصميم صورة صفحة المنبر في الفيسبوك (الرجاء ابداء الراي )

## عجبكو

*بما ان الصفحة ماشه مية المية فقد صممت صورة للصفحة الرجاء من الجميع ابداء رايهم و للذين لديهم خبرة في التصميم تصميم مزيد من الصور للصفحة لنختار الافضل وهذا ما استطعت ان افعله فما رايكم 



*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*ما بطالة 
حسب خبرتي الطويلة طبعا ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

ما بطالة 
حسب خبرتي الطويلة طبعا ههههههه





تمام يا زول المهم انك رديت واخير من غيرك و مازلنا نطالب بتصاميم من المصممين
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*جميلة والله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

جميلة والله





تسلم يا دكتووووووور و منتظرنكم في الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة عجبكو الفنان ابداع مافي زي كده
تسلم يارائع ولك كل الود والتقدير على الجهد المبذول يامبدع

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كالعادة عجبكو الفنان ابداع مافي زي كده
تسلم يارائع ولك كل الود والتقدير على الجهد المبذول يامبدع







تسلم يا مهدي والف شكر علي كلامك الغالي ده :1 (51):
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*جهد مقدر.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu RR
					

جهد مقدر.





تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*               تشكر على المجهود ياعجبكو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

               تشكر على المجهود ياعجبكو






تسلم كتير يا معتصم وفي انتظاركم في الصفحة :111:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياجماعه هووووووووووووووي وين انتو راجنكم في الصفحه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياجماعه هووووووووووووووي وين انتو راجنكم في الصفحه





قاعديييييييييييييين بهناك هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تصميم جميل يا عجبكو ... تشكر يا رائع ...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

تصميم جميل يا عجبكو ... تشكر يا رائع ...







تسلم يا عزو و في انتظارك في الصفحة :lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كالعادة عجبكو الفنان ابداع مافي زي كده
تسلم يارائع ولك كل الود والتقدير على الجهد المبذول يامبدع



هؤلاء هم الصفوة ابداع فى اى مكان 
شكرا عجبكو 
*

----------


## كدكول

*مافي شخشخه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هؤلاء هم الصفوة ابداع فى اى مكان 
شكرا عجبكو 



تسلم يا ميدو :mig001:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

مافي شخشخه




الله يخليك يا كدكول والله لا جاب الشخشخة :mig001:
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ممكن نشارك ياعجبكو ؟

قول واحد


*

----------


## ود الحلة

*قول 2 


*

----------


## samawal

*تشبة المنبر والزعيم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

ممكن نشارك ياعجبكو ؟

قول واحد











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

قول 2 






مبادرة طيبة يا ود الحلة الرجاء كتابة صفحة المنبر في الفيس و تعديل الحجم ليناسب الصفحة وبعد داك نركبها فيها تسلم كتير :263:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

تشبة المنبر والزعيم






شكرا سمؤال علي المرور و التعقيب :54685:
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ما  تبذلوه  من  جهد  وإهتمام

يجعلنا  نطمئن على  مريخ الغد  .

شكراً كبيراً  يا عجبكو  .
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

ما  تبذلوه  من  جهد  وإهتمام

يجعلنا  نطمئن على  مريخ الغد  .

شكراً كبيراً  يا عجبكو  .





تسلم عمنا مانديلا و الشكر موصول لي ود الحلة  علي مجهوده و نتمنى ان نري تصماميم كثيره منه لانو فنان والله :lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*فنآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن يا عجبكو !!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

فنآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن يا عجبكو !!





شكرا يا الابيض :ANSmile06::ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*بدون منبر 

لانو موجود في اللوقو 


*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مع المنبر 

في شوية زحمة  



العرض 800 ياعجبكو الطول برضو
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يعنى حلو بس عاوز شغل كثير جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

بدون منبر 

لانو موجود في اللوقو 











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

مع المنبر 

في شوية زحمة  



العرض 800 ياعجبكو الطول برضو






تمام يا ود الحلة كدي انا بركب التاني في الصفحة و نشوف الحيحصل شنو لكن تصاميم روعة :111:


تسلم كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير :1 (51):
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
وفقكم الله لما كل جميل
بس عندي ملاحظة بسيطة التصميم تمام بس لو الجزء الاسفل ده  سحبتوه بيكون اروع
لكم الود
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
وفقكم الله لما كل جميل
بس عندي ملاحظة بسيطة التصميم تمام بس لو الجزء الاسفل ده  سحبتوه بيكون اروع
لكم الود





شكرا يا رايقة علي المرور بس الرجاء التوضيح قصدك في ياتو تصميم :oao12:
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*الله يكتر من أمثالكم للزعيم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

مع المنبر 

في شوية زحمة  



العرض 800 ياعجبكو الطول برضو






تم تركيب هذه الصورة في الصفحة و نالت اعجاب الجميع في الصفحة والشكر مجددا لود الحلة علي المجهوووووووووووووووود يا غالي :mig001:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

الله يكتر من أمثالكم للزعيم






تسلم يا جامرابي 


كسرة 

منتظرنك في الصفحة انت وين من امبارح تاوقت كده و شردته هههههههههههه :lllolll:
                        	*

----------

